# Monkey rack



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone using this product? 

http://02d934f.netsolhost.com/home/


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I never have but it looks like a pretty cool idea.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

pretty cool.

Not sure if I would trust every ladder to be too far extended. The Monkey rack looks secure, and those U-Bolts on the ladder ends are smart, but I would be nervous, and I only weigh 167 - soaking wet.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I never have but it looks like a pretty cool idea.


Thinking the same thing... Looks like a usefull tool for some jobs..



daArch said:


> pretty cool.
> 
> Not sure if I would trust every ladder to be too far extended. The Monkey rack looks secure, and those U-Bolts on the ladder ends are smart, but I would be nervous, and I only weigh 167 - soaking wet.


Extending a ladder on the rack all the way up then climbing is a bit scary...

I'm a buck 85 and don't think I would trust it either..


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Extra room to commute a painter to the work site!!!


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a bit heavier and I would not use it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Its a cool idea. But I think I would only use it in very special circumstances. One of those things that would be in my "bag of tricks" , but only used rarely.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I would be interested to see a fully extended 60 footer used!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This thing looks like it may be good for line men or cable splicers, but not painters.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I would be interested to see a fully extended 60 footer used!


with NJpainter/Philly/Magic/Antony at the top hanging over some high voltage wires?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I would be interested to see a fully extended 60 footer used!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk



Hell even a 32' would be a site to see....


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

How about one of those 20 chained to a 40 scenarios a la Ole34


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Its a cool idea. But I think I would only use it in very special circumstances. One of those things that would be in my "bag of tricks" , but only used rarely.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm not sure if $500 would be worth it for such limited use, but it has sparked my interest.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quite an interesting gizmo !


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you imagine the sway factor near the top of that thing?


----------

